# Converting mk4 auto cluster to 5speed



## edmorl (Mar 30, 2012)

I picked up a cluster from an automatic 05 tdi jetta with the 260km/h speed limit. It'll be going into my '00 jetta tdi 5 speed. The question is that I'd like to remove the display on the bottom of my automatic cluster that says "P, D, R, N" etc, I basically want to make it look like a regular 5 speed cluster. Is it doable ?


----------



## edmorl (Mar 30, 2012)

anybody ? I want to remove the section in the middle that's for an automatic car like this










for a regular 5 speed one like this


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

how to disassemble

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...2-DIY-MKIV-Instrument-Cluster-Upgrade-FINALLY!!

the backing is just a plastic film
personally i would try to get the correct film and cluster but if you want you can always cut the speedo part off the rest of the cluster then use your tach, your middle part and use the cut up speedo film.


----------

